# question



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Ok guys whats the law on how close a guy can hunt to a house The guy that hunts the woods behind my house is telling me that he will call the cops because my dogs are barking while he is hunting keep in mind its because he hunts so close that they can see him and they are in a fenced yard 

I sat and ate dinner to nite watching this guy sit in his stand now I am a hunter and all I dont care that he is there but if he wants to toss stones so be it


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

I beleive it is 450 foot from any occupied dwelling unless permission is obtained. Property lines do not come into play on this rule. Ray may correct me if I am wrong but that is what I remember.

Mark


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

450 feet from any occupied dwelling.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10919_11749-31581--,00.html

Safety Zones Around Buildings

Safety zones are all areas within 150 yards (450 feet) of an occupied building, house, cabin, or any barn or other building used in a farm operation. No person, including archery and crossbow hunters, may hunt or discharge a firearm, crossbow or bow in a safety zone, or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird within a safety zone, without the written permission of the owner or occupant of such safety zone. The safety zone applies to hunting only. It does not apply to indoor or outdoor shooting ranges, target shooting, law enforcement activities or the discharge of firearms, crossbows or bows for any non-hunting purpose.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Robert W. McCoy Jr said:


> 450 feet from any occupied dwelling.



he is about 40 yards from my shed will that count


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

I guess it would if you were in it. :lol: 

I have no idea. That would be a question boehr could answer for sure.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'd have to agree with Robert. I may be wrong but I doubt that a shed is going to count. I don't think a shed is going to count as a "dwelling". Boehr will know for sure.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Pretty sure it has to an occupied dwelling,unless you live in your shed or someone else does It wont count.But the good news is that if he is to close he will have to get permission from you or any neighbors to hunt within the 450 ft. If he does'nt get permission he cant hunt that close.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

may this is stupid I guess just make me mad he can come pound on my door telling me he is going to call the cops BLAH BLAH BLAH and he is the reason they are barkinghe has plenty of land there I dont think he needs to hunt there if the dogs are bothering him that bad after all they are just protecting there home some mask guy starts walking around by there fence


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

timbergsp said:


> Ok guys whats the law on how close a guy can hunt to a house The guy that hunts the woods behind my house is telling me that he will call the cops because my dogs are barking while he is hunting keep in mind its because he hunts so close that they can see him and they are in a fenced yard
> 
> I sat and ate dinner to nite watching this guy sit in his stand now I am a hunter and all I dont care that he is there but if he wants to toss stones so be it


The shed doesn't count. The distance is from your house, a barn is included if its part of a farm.

My question is, call the cops about what? Just because your dogs are barking because they see something in the woods is not a violation of anything in my book.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

boehr said:


> The shed doesn't count. The distance is from your house, a barn is included if its part of a farm.
> 
> My question is, call the cops about what? Just because your dogs are barking because they see something in the woods is not a violation of anything in my book.



I guess it bothers his hunting now my dogs pass the fence by his stand trying to see him they are doing it right now and its dark this is all new to them ole well thanks guys


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

now that I reread this 450 feet is 150 yards he is well in that I would say he is 70yards from the center of my dinning room table LMAO I will not say nothing in less he does call the law as I am not trying to cause trouble


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

timbergsp said:


> now that I reread this 450 feet is 150 yards he is well in that I would say he is 70yards from the center of my dinning room table LMAO I will not say nothing in less he does call the law as I am not trying to cause trouble


Your just a nice guy.
Somebody came to my door bah bah bah and I'd be making sure he got a ticket for hunting within the safety zone but then I can be an a$$ anyway.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Timber, do the CYA (cover your [email protected]@) thing. Before he gets out there measure the distance.....Buy some of them glow in the dark thumb tacks...Put one at 100 ft., 2 at 200 ft., 3 at 300Ft. ect...... From your house, Then no question about the distance.... Might snap a few pictures...If he wants to push things, show him/ the law the photo's......

But then again I think like Ray ......


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

malainse said:


> Timber, do the CYA (cover your [email protected]@) thing. Before he gets out there measure the distance.....Buy some of them glow in the dark thumb tacks...Put one at 100 ft., 2 at 200 ft., 3 at 300Ft. ect...... From your house, Then no question about the distance.... Might snap a few pictures...If he wants to push things, show him/ the law the photo's......
> 
> But then again I think like Ray ......


the neat thing is I have premisson to hunt there for rabbits so I will go do the thumb tack thing and I will measure it and take picture I am not trying to be a A$$ just dont want him crying about somthing that is caused by him


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

malainse said:


> Timber, do the CYA (cover your [email protected]@) thing. Before he gets out there measure the distance.....Buy some of them glow in the dark thumb tacks...Put one at 100 ft., 2 at 200 ft., 3 at 300Ft. ect...... From your house, Then no question about the distance.... Might snap a few pictures...If he wants to push things, show him/ the law the photo's......
> 
> But then again I think like Ray ......


What can the hunter possibly complain about? If he doesn't like hearing the dogs bark he can go hunt some where else. :sad:


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

Let the guy know that once the deer realize that the dogs can only bark and not run through the woods that they (deer) will continue there normal use of that area.

But, to me it sounds like a good time for the construction job out in the shed :evil:


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Boehr, Unless it's a typo in Robert's post, why wouldn't a shed count? It's an occupied building each time a person walks in. I spend more time in my fur shed than I do in my house. Not trying to split hairs, but couldn't the law be interpreted this way? Thanks Jody

Btw, Just wanted to say, Thanks for your input on these threads, It's of great service to all of us.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

It is my opinion and the opinion of the department that shed does not count and does not even come close to being mentioned in the law. Think about what would be possible if the interpetation was how you are asking. In the orginal question, I don't think he wants to prevent the neighbor from hunting, the concern is can he get into trouble with his dogs barking as a form of hunter harassment. The answer is no. As to the safety of others in a house, we all have the right to assume that safety. If we said a shed counted, think of how many people would put up a shed right near their property lines to prevent the neighbor that they didn't get along with, from hunting hundreds of feet of their own property. It would be a field day for those opposed to hunting in order to prevent legal hunting even more.

As you can see, I believe if a shed was intented then it would be mentioned in the law just like a barn is mentioned. Building is mentioned right along with other places that are meant to be used to live in which people don't live in sheds.
Sec. 40111 (4) A person shall not hunt or discharge a firearm within 150 yards of an occupied building, dwelling, house, residence, or cabin, or any barn or other building used in connection with a farm operation, without obtaining the written permission of the owner, renter, or occupant of the property.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Boehr, what would be the DNR's definition of a building? Also, what would it take for it too be occupied? If the owner wanted to hunt or shoot a firearm, out the back door of his house he could so do correct? Not trying to nit pick, just wondering after reading this thread.


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

cireofmi said:


> Boehr, what would be the DNR's definition of a building? Also, what would it take for it too be occupied? If the owner wanted to hunt or shoot a firearm, out the back door of his house he could so do correct? Not trying to nit pick, just wondering after reading this thread.


The owner would be required to give himself/herself permission to discharge a firearm that close to the dwelling first.:lol:


----------

